# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  BootOS винегрет

## Pdv

Аллоха )
Собственно задался тут вопросом на днях, но как его воплотить пока не додумался, в гугле тоже как-то расплывчато и не по делу написано, либо уж больно конкретизировано. В связи с чем, прошу совета у вас, гуру братья )
Хочу сделать загрузочную флешку на которой будет менюшка и установка нескольких дистрибутивов (Windows, Linux и FreeBSD) на выбор...
Но как сделать эту самую менюшку и сделать такую "подборку" не очень понимаю. 
Есть образы дистрибутивов, есть флешка, есть комп и руки.
Посоветуйте пожалуйста линками, либо своими словами, как можно это сделать с наименьшим геморроем.
Спасибо :)
*UPD: В принципе более менее разобрался с тем как сделать саму флешку, но до сих пор загадка как сделать Boot menu флехи как у Hirens CD.. с подменю и пр...*
Такой вариант нужно сделать, а вот как....

----------

